# Transmission Lines



## cbinla (May 28, 2010)

I am planning on taking the Electrical Power exam this October (2010).

I have been out of school for over 15 years. My degree is in electrical engineering, but I didn't have any emphasis in power classes except for the standard electromagnetic, electric machines and circuit analysis classes.

I don't have much experience in transmission lines, but I found this book "Engineering Electromagnetics" by Nathan Ida to review transmission lines from a "beginners" level. It has good reviews from 8 people on Amazon.

Can anyone else recommend this book for preparing for the PE exam?

Thanks


----------



## Dark Knight (May 28, 2010)

cbinla said:


> I am planning on taking the Electrical Power exam this October (2010).
> I have been out of school for over 15 years. My degree is in electrical engineering, but I didn't have any emphasis in power classes except for the standard electromagnetic, electric machines and circuit analysis classes.
> 
> I don't have much experience in transmission lines, but I found this book "Engineering Electromagnetics" by Nathan Ida to review transmission lines from a "beginners" level. It has good reviews from 8 people on Amazon.
> ...


Power Systems Analysis (Grainger &amp; Stevenson). I have heard, and can tell you from my own experience, it is the best power systems analysis book. About the Transmission Lines do not worry too much about that. Just be sure you get the basis. Grainger's book is pretty good explaining what you need. Good luck and do not hesitate to post your questions.

We have a bunch of good EEs here willing to help. Flyer is our resident expert and he is always helping with any questions posted.

Again, good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 29, 2010)

I was 17 years out of school when I took the test. I didn't specialize in power in school either but have been working in and around power plants for my entire career.

If you haven't already, get the NCEES sample questions and solutions. It will give you the best idea of the difficulty and type of questions you will encounter on the exam. Most of the sample questions have been discussed to one extent or another on here. There are plenty of people on here that are willing to help with questions and offer support.


----------



## Nik (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont worry, we'll make it, I just got my results, and I didnt make it. It was my 1st attempt. :-/ feeling pretty low.

But anyways. Transmission and Circuit analysis is my weak area. And yes, I will be also buying Grainger this time.

I just studied from Camera, and truthfully, it covers unnecessary topics a lot and less of a necessary ones.

Retaking it 2nd time now in October.


----------



## reqex78 (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree ... Power Systems Analysis (Grainger &amp; Stevenson) is the best when it comes to transmission line theory. I used it on the EE Power exam and it was very useful.


----------



## cbinla (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks. I ordered Power Systems Analysis book by Grainger/Stevenson. I also ordered the Chelapati PE electrical review book.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nik said:


> Dont worry, we'll make it, I just got my results, and I didnt make it. It was my 1st attempt. :-/ feeling pretty low.
> But anyways. Transmission and Circuit analysis is my weak area. And yes, I will be also buying Grainger this time.
> 
> I just studied from Camera, and truthfully, it covers unnecessary topics a lot and less of a necessary ones.
> ...


I feel your pain Nik. I was pretty confident that I did well enough on the exam to receive a passing score. Unfortunately this was not the case. Also feeling pretty low. Transmission and Circuit analysis were also my weak areas simply because I do not deal with these areas in the particular engineering position I currently hold. I now know what I need to work on. As for the Grainger book, I did not find this book very helpful nor did I find it offered enough meaningful examples similar to the practice problems I did. I felt I read the pertinent chapters in the book but I seldom used this reference on the practice exam and the actual exam. Perhaps this was my undoing and I need to go back to Grainger and read more of the chapters than I already have. If anyone else has another suggestion for a good book on the Transmission, I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## DK PE (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a suggestion on books, try to find a copy of Prof Stevenson's "Elements of power systems analysis" before Grainger did the rewrite. You may be able to borrow a copy from a remote library from an engineering school. The 3rd/4th editions are from the 1975 - 1984 range and I think are much easier to follow than Grainger/Stevenson. Prof. Grainger obviously added a lot of material and is much heavier on matrix manipulation and models for larger systems, but in my opinion, if you understand the old Stevenson text, you have a pretty good grasp of what is needed on exam. Just my $ 0.02 worth.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2010)

DK PE said:


> I have a suggestion on books, try to find a copy of Prof Stevenson's "Elements of power systems analysis" before Grainger did the rewrite. You may be able to borrow a copy from a remote library from an engineering school. The 3rd/4th editions are from the 1975 - 1984 range and I think are much easier to follow than Grainger/Stevenson. Prof. Grainger obviously added a lot of material and is much heavier on matrix manipulation and models for larger systems, but in my opinion, if you understand the old Stevenson text, you have a pretty good grasp of what is needed on exam. Just my $ 0.02 worth.


Thanks for the suggestion DK PE. I am intrigued by this and will most likely pick a copy of this book up. I think that may have been part of my problem in studying power tranmission from the Grainger/Stevenson edition exclusively, was the extreme in-depth analysis of various topics. To anyone else who is interested, you can purchase the 4th edition on Amazon new or used.


----------



## DK PE (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear knight1fox3, if you do pick up a copy of the old Stevenson text, please post your opinion back here. It is way out of print so I don't think there are any really new ones available. Also remember it is an old fashioned text... you will be surprised at how thin it is in comparison to modern textbooks on almost any subject, no pretty pictures, no hand holding, but there are also no wasted motion and if it isn't an important concept, it isn't included. The one bummer is there aren't any answers in the back but there may be some solutions floating around. If you post a questions you are having difficulty here, somebody will likely help as well. Best of luck.


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 14, 2011)

DK PE said:


> I have a suggestion on books, try to find a copy of Prof Stevenson's "Elements of power systems analysis" before Grainger did the rewrite. You may be able to borrow a copy from a remote library from an engineering school. The 3rd/4th editions are from the 1975 - 1984 range and I think are much easier to follow than Grainger/Stevenson. Prof. Grainger obviously added a lot of material and is much heavier on matrix manipulation and models for larger systems, but in my opinion, if you understand the old Stevenson text, you have a pretty good grasp of what is needed on exam.


I bought the 1975 3rd Edition. The problems at the end of the chapter matched up with problems in the solution manual of the 1994 edition, except for chapter 7, 8 and 9 out of the 1975 edition.


----------

